# 2 1/2 gallon planted tank with shrimp questions - Eco-System



## Wasserpest (Jun 12, 2003)

Here we had a similar discussion: http://www.plantedtank.net/forum/viewtopic.php?t=2784

There are a few more dealing with flower vases as closed systems etc, do a search on ecosystem, for example.


----------



## Wasserpest (Jun 12, 2003)

Ghost shrimps would be good bottom feeders. But. If you don't intent to feed or change the water, they would probably - slowly - starve to death. In a regular tank, where you feed regularly, they can live off whatever falls down to the bottom. I think in a bigger tank it might work...


----------



## lokobreed (Dec 30, 2003)

See I was hoping it would be where I wouldnt have to do water changes, keep heater, or filter either...

I was hoping it owuld be a balanced System where the light would provide enought light and heat for the plants to grow and keep the water at around 72-74 degrees F.

Then keep like 4 algae eating shrimp and 2 bottom feeding shrimp (Ghost) to where the 4 algea eating shrimp would produce waste and the bottom feeding shrimp would clean it up...

Does anyone know how I could do such a thing like this?


----------



## Daemonfly (Oct 1, 2003)

Whats the problem with changing some water in a 2.5g? With just some shrimp, you could let it go for a while, but changing water does more than just get rid of built-up nasties. With no filter or anything else for water movement, you might also have a problem with lack of oxygen for the shrimp.

Key thing wrong with your plan is that most bottom feeders don't eat waste, i.e. poop. They "bottom feed" on whatever actual _food_ settles to the bottom.


----------



## lokobreed (Dec 30, 2003)

The problem isnt me not wanting to change the water, its I want to create a system and accomplish it where they are able to live on their own without water change etc...

The air would be there, I would not fill the tank up to the top, I would leave about 1 1/2 inch of air then seal the lid...

Do you think this could work?


----------

